# der



## Gemini53095 (Jun 8, 2008)

um....hi?? #-o


----------



## Sam (Jun 8, 2008)

Right back at you, Gemini. 

Sam.


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 8, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## lisajane (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Gemini.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## mi is happy (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi!  Welcome to WF. I am Mi. It's grand to meet you. See you around.

-Mi!


----------



## Shinn (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi there Gemini


----------



## AA (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello, hello.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Gemini welcome to the WF!


----------



## flashgordon (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Gemini, glad to have you with us.


----------



## moderan (Jun 12, 2008)

Greetings!


----------

